
Report: Bitcoin Now Main Method of International Payment, Overtakes Visa, PayPal - hbcondo714
https://datalight.me/blog/researches/longread/bitcoin-becomes-the-main-method-of-international-payment/
======
schoen
The significance of this metric is questionable because transferring money to
yourself (for example, from one device to another) counts as a transaction
here. Financial transactions with Visa or PayPal are more likely to be
transfers of value from one person or organization to another.

It's unlikely that Bitcoin is used for a larger total amount of person-to-
person payments than these other systems.

------
verdverm
Very misleading title and abstract.

How does one know which BC transactions are international vs domestic?

Compared node count to data center, apples and oranges, how many computers are
in each data center?

Visa, MC are still much more dominant

~~~
andirk
I thought it was an Onion article headline.

